# What do you think of this booty?



## NordicNacho (Apr 19, 2007)

Natural test supp  

Google Image Result for http://18yearsold.free.fr/keyra%20agustina/keyra_agustina_12_007.jpg

not work safe


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Apr 19, 2007)

I think it's one of the best asses out there, but I also think this has been  posten 10 zillion times before.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 19, 2007)

could be better


----------



## DOMS (Apr 19, 2007)

kinkery said:


> could be better



The only way that could be better was if it was sitting on my face.


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 19, 2007)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:


> I think it's one of the best asses out there, but I also think this has been  posten 10 zillion times before.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 19, 2007)

Salad tossable


----------



## DOMS (Apr 19, 2007)

I like the fact that she doesn't shave her snatch bare.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 19, 2007)

she should stop doing stupid ass shots and just spread eagle it


----------



## DOMS (Apr 19, 2007)

kinkery said:


> she should stop doing stupid ass shots and just spread eagle it



Spoken like someone that jumps to the last chapter in a good book.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Apr 19, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


>


Go suck dick at a bachelor party.


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 19, 2007)

*........................*



THEUNIT(XXL) said:


> I think it's one of the best asses out there, but I also think this has been  posten 10 zillion times before.


^^^^^^^^


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 19, 2007)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:


> Go suck dick at a bachelor party.



Is this why you live in the netherlands

BBC News | EUROPE | Netherlands legalises gay marriage

is his name Hans


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Apr 19, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Is this why you live in the netherlands
> 
> BBC News | EUROPE | Netherlands legalises gay marriage
> 
> is his name Hans


No that's not the reason, I can understand that it would seem like a good reason for you because you and your boyfriend can't marry over there, bitch.

Now get back on the fucking corner and sell your ass bitch, make that money, what you gonna eat cracker? pay for your dinner ho.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 19, 2007)

These two pictures almost made me blow a load in the middle of class.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 19, 2007)

KelJu said:


> These two pictures almost be me blow a load in the middle of class.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 19, 2007)

kinkery said:


>


----------



## Arnold (Apr 19, 2007)

Biatch ! Keyra Agustina

I think we will be seeing her in porn soon.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 19, 2007)

Prince said:


> Biatch ! Keyra Agustina
> 
> I think we will be seeing her in porn soon.




God I hope so.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> The only way that could be better was if it was sitting on my face.



Wrong, it would be better if she were sitting on my face.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 19, 2007)

How old do you think she is? I say 16 tops.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 19, 2007)

Prince said:


> How old do you think she is? I say 16 tops.



I might risk jail time for that.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 19, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Salad tossable



With some Jelly or Syrup -


----------



## JOHNYORK (Apr 19, 2007)

where does she live? i want to stalk her.


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> where does she live? i want to stalk her.


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2007)

She has a fine behind, indeed.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> She has a fine behind, indeed.



Smithsonian worthy.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2007)

Prince said:


> Biatch ! Keyra Agustina
> 
> I think we will be seeing her in porn soon.



i was hoping she had bigger plans for her future than just showing off her ass. this is not what i had in mind


----------



## danny81 (Apr 20, 2007)

comeon. def not the best booty. plenty of people better. beyonce, J Lo, mya, vida guerra, buffie the body(if you like them that big) just to name a few.


----------



## MeatZatk (Apr 20, 2007)

I bet she can pinch the perfect loaf


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2007)

J Lo is old news.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 21, 2007)

back in the day her booty was better


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 21, 2007)

The perfect booty...


----------



## Nate K (Apr 21, 2007)

I say 22 tops


----------



## goob (Apr 21, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> The perfect booty...


 
 Arrrhahaha...


----------



## DOMS (Apr 21, 2007)

goob said:


> Arrrhahaha...



Don't you mean, "Arrrrrggg"?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 21, 2007)

danny81 said:


> comeon. def not the best booty. plenty of people better. beyonce, J Lo, mya, vida guerra, buffie the body(if you like them that big) just to name a few.



This is a joke right? - 


That Kery-li-a-liaison girl has got some sweet hiney...

"And a pair of titties"....


----------



## danny81 (Apr 21, 2007)

its nice, but not the best.


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 21, 2007)

danny your just a boy now when you become a man you'll understand


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 21, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> danny your just a boy now when you become a man you'll understand



ROFL


----------



## danny81 (Apr 21, 2007)

you can honestly say that that is the nicest booty ever?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 21, 2007)

danny81 said:


> you can honestly say that that is the nicest booty ever?


 
That Buffie the Body chick's ass is nasty IMO. That's taking having a big booty too far. Vida's is big but good big. I think if you put those gray pants that Keyra is wearing on a lot of chick's, their ass will look great.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 21, 2007)

danny81 said:


> you can honestly say that that is the nicest booty ever?



Its got good silhouette


----------



## danny81 (Apr 22, 2007)

yah goodfella vidas is rly nice.


----------

